# 95 altima fuel reset switch



## jwoodall (Jul 3, 2004)

*fuel pump?*

I hit a speed bump the other day and now when I start my car, it idles at about 200-500 rpms and is very unstable. When I try to accelerate, it just gets more unstable and the rpms never get far above 1000. Someone suggested that the problem would be that the fuel pump shut off, but I can't find the switch. Does anyone know what the problem is or where the switch is?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont believe there is one. youre better off checking to see if you knocked something loose.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds more like the Mass Air Flow Sensor or its connection. It is located on the air box with the filter inside.

Troy


----------

